
Kubernetes Mail Server - chrisalexthomas
https://github.com/kubernetes-mail-server
======
chrisalexthomas
So I've started to build a mail server which uses postfix, dovecot, opendkim,
mostly database driven stuff for user accounts etc. It's almost ready and has
maybe some documentation to write. But I wanted to hurl it into the internet
abuse machine and see who hates it or loves it the most.

Awful feedback is welcomed. Advice is appreciated. Pull requests are loved.
But how to fix stuff that is clearly broken, is amazing!

Do your worst...

~~~
briantopping
How successful do you want this effort to be?

PHP shouldn't show up in the project languages list if you want my interest.
Python is another one turns me off, but isn't quite a deal breaker.

If the use of PHP was replaced by Go, I would be very interested.

~~~
chrisalexthomas
PHP is only used for the database migrations that manage the construction of
the database and over time, any future modifications to it. There is no other
use for it really. So I don't think it should matter to you right?

The mail server isn't programmed in PHP, it's a dovecot/postfix server, it
uses kubernetes to deploy. I didn't write a mail server in PHP :D That would
be crazy, you'd be right if that's what you thought

